# Boo at the Zoo



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

http://travel.msn.com/Guides/article.aspx?cp-documentid=652433&GT1=41000

Has anyone done this. They bill it as a replacement for Trick or Treating, but most of these events are well before the big night, so not quite. At first I was upset. I thought it was just like one of the those replace TOTing at homes with the mall or something. But the more I think about it, a TOTing experience at a reptile house, or primate house could be scary as Hell if done right.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Buttonwood Park Zoo has the Boo at the Zoo thing in New Bedford, MA. I bring the kids every year. It's fun for them, torture for me. It does NOT replace trick or treating. It just gets everyone in the mood for the season and the zoo gets to make a little extra money in their off season.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

We did this at Milw Co Zoo 24 yrs ago when the kids were little prob about 3- 6 yrs old. They had a contest costume parade with prizes..also gave out treats at the animal houses..it was fun at the time. Had more patience for kids then... all those screamin kids now yuck
It was a day thing then, It didn't replace the trick or treating , they still got to go.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

The OKcity zoo has a haunt every year we used to take the kids to. They ask for volunteers every year to help carve the hundreds of pumpkins they use to light up the walks. I'd love to help this year but I'll be gone.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

The St Louis Zoo has a Boo at the Zoo. On my drive to work in the morning along I-70 there's a billboard for it that shows a little kid, about 4 or so, in a lion costume with a mane roaring and trying to look fierce and the caption reads "Is he one of ours or one of yours?" Cute.

There have been Halloween parties at civic centers and museums and stuff for as long as I can remember, but I think it's cool that kids can go to one where the spiders and snakes and bats are real.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Our zoo does "Zoo Boo" as well. Fun for young kids but it's an enjoyable evening for everyone and helps get you in the Halloween spirit. They go to great lengths to decorate the entire grounds and even the train ride is haunted. Judging by the crowds they get each year (it runs for two weeks up through the 30th) it's a very lucrative venture for them.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Here in Omaha we have the Henry Doorly Zoo.

They've done something similar every year and we've taken our
daughter there quite a few times (every year for the last five years,
she's ten now).

It's been a great time every time.

Well worth going, not so much for the scare factor (not much there at
our zoo), but great for the family fun factor!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

HalloweenZombie said:


> Buttonwood Park Zoo has the Boo at the Zoo thing in New Bedford, MA. I bring the kids every year. It's fun for them, torture for me. It does NOT replace trick or treating. It just gets everyone in the mood for the season and the zoo gets to make a little extra money in their off season.


it starts the 17 vic


----------

